# Login Page changes



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2006)

As most of you probably already notice, there have been a few changes to the member login page.  http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/MemberLogin.aspx

Rest assured this is not a permanent change by any means!  

We are on the verge of completely redesigning that section of the site into something we feel that all of you will be pleased with and hopefully will likely become your default starting page or "portal" if you will into the Timeshare Users Group online experience!

The items surrounding the current member login page are merely there for evaluation purposes to see which ones members like, or dislike!  We will decide which ones work best and remove the rest.

I realize it may be a tad cluttered at the moment, but again that is only temporary.  We hope to unveil the new login portal to everyone very soon!

Thanks for your patience!

Ye Olde TUG Admin Staff :whoopie:


----------



## Dori (Jun 18, 2006)

Many thanks for all your hard work!  It is much appreciated by all of us.

Dori


----------

